
Driving nowhere fast: Aston Martin is stuck in idle - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/business/2020/01/16/aston-martin-is-stuck-in-idle
======
wyxuan
It’s been paywalled , but I think that geely's expansion of their stake should
be a positive sign for the company, esp if Aston is able to leverage their
know how of electric cars

